# Solar Storm to Begin Aug. 4th



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08/03/solar_aurora_storm/

Apparently, it's the biggest one in some time.

"_This eruption is directed right at us, and is expected to get here early in the day on August 4th," says astronomer Leon Golub of the Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics (CfA). "It's the first major Earth-directed eruption in quite some time."

Normally a blast of radiation like this could be expected to wipe out much of the human race, but fortunately we are protected by the Earth's magnetic field. Instead the deadly solar plasma is expected to stream down the planetary field lines towards the poles, crashing into oxygen and nitrogen atoms in the atmosphere and so lighting them up to form aurorae - the so-called Northern Lights._


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This is a wimp storm, classed as a "C3" .. no distruptions, the aurora borealis will be extra spectacular.

From spaceweather.com : *C-class flares* are small with few noticeable consequences here on Earth.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> This is a wimp storm, classed as a "C3" .. no distruptions, the aurora borealis will be extra spectacular.
> 
> From spaceweather.com : *C-class flares* are small with few noticeable consequences here on Earth.


Sounds like the perfect type then. No hazards, but a good light show. I've still never seen one, but figure it'd have to be pretty large to be seen in Cincinnati being further south and adding in light pollution.

But I think over the next few years, we could have some big ones, especially around 2013.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Sounds like the perfect type then. No hazards, but a good light show. I've still never seen one, but figure it'd have to be pretty large to be seen in Cincinnati being further south and adding in light pollution.
> 
> But I think over the next few years, we could have some big ones, especially around 2013.


When I was a kid say circa late 50's and I was visiting an aunt & uncle who live in what was then a very rural Mt.Clemens MI, north of Detroit, we could lay out in the back yard and see the "Northern Lights".

Today that would be impossible and I am not sure how far north you would have to go to see them anymore. They are pretty spectacular.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> When I was a kid say circa late 50's and I was visiting an aunt & uncle who live in what was then a very rural Mt.Clemens MI, north of Detroit, we could lay out in the back yard and see the "Northern Lights".
> 
> Today that would be impossible and I am not sure how far north you would have to go to see them anymore. They are pretty spectacular.


During the last solar cycle peak (#23), I had a chance to see the Northern Lights here in Upstate NY. The view was incredible and I hope to see them again during this cycle. So far, cycle 24 has been a disappointment.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong, but isnt Central Mississippi the furthest south the Northern Lights have ever been observed on a huge flare? I really miss watching them. Used to see them several times a year in SE Wisconsin, but havent seen them since I moved to Arkansas.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but isnt Central Mississippi the furthest south the Northern Lights have ever been observed on a huge flare? I really miss watching them. Used to see them several times a year in SE Wisconsin, but havent seen them since I moved to Arkansas.


Well, it's not one we want to happen, but the biggest in recorded history was visible in Havana and Hawaii in 1859. It caused a lot of issues with telegraphs, they had to disconnect the power supplies. It would be pretty disastrous in this age. That one is called the Carrington Event I believe.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw them here in VA a few years ago.
All it takes is the right combination of timing and good weather.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There are other astronomers who are telling it wouldn't hit Earth magnetosphere. Will we see it in Bay Area if it come ?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just heard from someone in SW Michigan who was seeing the lights now.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

While in the Army, I spent 8 months in Nome, Alaska. There were a few guys in my outfit who were attached to the Arctic Ionosphere Research Detachment. Their job was to observe the Aurora, using a specially designed observation post, and mapping it. They provided information regarding colors, type of display (waves, rays, etc.), inclination and direction of observation and time of observation. They'd do this every night while the Aurora was active.
The Nome area was/is a great place for observing the Aurora because you could get away from city lights that would interfere with observations. The displays were truly spectacular.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Solar Weather at Issue










On their web site, Intelsat's VP of Satellite Operations & Engineering talks about solar weather and the company's ongoing efforts to build a better spacecraft, and the fate of Galaxy 15.

http://www.intelsat.com/resources/tech-talk/solar-weather-qa.asp


----------

